
Metabolic Pathways - Tomte
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~turk/bio_sim/articles/metabolic_pathways.png
======
subroutine
If you enjoy browsing pathways...

[http://www.reactome.org/PathwayBrowser](http://www.reactome.org/PathwayBrowser)

~~~
pks016
Thanks. Really helpful, if I forgot something and need to just refresh about
the topic.

------
Recursing
Interactive version: [http://biochemical-
pathways.com/#/map/1](http://biochemical-pathways.com/#/map/1)

~~~
edem
Now that's a complex one!

------
theideasmith
I found this paper a while ago and have it on my list of things to model:
[http://arep.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Chen99.pdf](http://arep.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Chen99.pdf).

Ultimately, we could have a full gene-expression-as-a-dynamical-system model
which we could perturb and use to study the dynamical features of genetic
networks.

Anyone interested in this stuff?

~~~
sjg007
This is a whole field full of multiple PhDs and ongoing research. It's called
systems biology.

------
dnautics
Is this substantially different from the one published by Roche?

~~~
kens
It looks like a scan of the Roche "Biochemical Pathways" poster, but with the
Roche logo and some text removed from the upper left corner. I used to have
the physical poster; it's a very different experience studying the giant
poster versus zooming in with a browser.

------
laretluval
And we think we're going to hack this thing?

~~~
cal5k
I think visualizing Linux kernel development can give a little perspective:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iFnzr73XXk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iFnzr73XXk)

If you view it in a single graph... yes, it seems completely intractable. If
you can break it down into subcomponents and track the dependencies, it
becomes much more tractable.

~~~
CuriouslyC
The thing with biochemistry is that it is highly connected, and very complex.
Molecules aren't just products, they can also bind to gene regulators, or
stabilize protein complexes. You can't cleanly separate parts of the system.

~~~
cellis
Reminds me of a talk by Andrew Endy[1], a long time ago, about synthetic
biology. The essence is that his vision is to create "building blocks" of bio
that have standard interfaces so you can then "code" them instead of
untangling this spaghetti of life.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJFqqxxtbRY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJFqqxxtbRY)

------
vixen99
If you write very nicely to Roche they'll likely send you a copy which looks
very impressive if you've room to pin it up.

[http://www.roche.com/sustainability/what_we_do/for_communiti...](http://www.roche.com/sustainability/what_we_do/for_communities_and_environment/philanthropy/science_education/pathways.htm)

------
olejorgenb
The image has "unaligned seams" multiple places here. Looks like it was
patched together from multiple images.

